# Knicks vs Hornets: Feb 10, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*​*Knicks (14-34) vs Hornets (25-23)*​*Feb 10, 2006 8:00PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Oklahoma City Ford Center*​*Oklahoma City, OK*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*
Knicks​Curry/Mo/Q/Crawford/Rose​



































​**Hornets*​*Brown/West/Mason/Synder/Paul*​*



































*​
*Hornets:*


> In the last few years, no matter where Jalen Rose has played, he's always had great games against the Hornets. Now that Rose has been traded to the New York Knicks, whom the Hornets face Friday night in Oklahoma City's Ford Center, it will be interesting to see if Rose can continue his Hornet-killing tendencies. The Knicks were drubbed by the Hornets when the teams met for the first time on Jan.


 
*Knicks:*


> After finally reporting for practice in Toronto, a candid Antonio Davis suggested the powers that be in New York needed to start thinking more alike. He indicated Knicks president Isiah Thomas and coach Larry Brown weren't always following the same game plan. The confusion stems from lineups that go back and forth between young and old. "Larry and Isiah, they need to get on the same page," Davis said.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092

I think Paul may sit out in this one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think we may win this one but what does it matter. :boohoo:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a must-win for the Knicks. A beatable team, with it's rookie star injured. The Knicks have to channel the team they put out against the Clippers for most of that game.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> This is a must-win for the Knicks. A beatable team, with it's rookie star injured. The Knicks have to channel the team they put out against the Clippers for most of that game.


I thought I heard Chris Paul 'ROY" say he would play against the Knicks on tthe TNT pregame show


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sure he'll play, but at least he'll be banged up.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

NO uses ROY and Speedy Claxton off the bench together they're quick NO plays good basketball knicks should pound em down low though 
PJ Brown 
David West 
Aaron Williams
Eddy Curry, Maurice Taylor, Jerome James should step their game up along w/ Frye and David Lee


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry really needs to step up - he's been seriously outplayed as of late.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Curry really needs to step up - he's been seriously outplayed as of late.


I think he'll go off one the Hornets frontline it's a homegame, just watch the offenive fouls big fella


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

PJ Brown knows how to draw them too. Controlling West will also be important, though Taylor has the body to bang with - if he's willing to get more physical than usual.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 3:20 left in the First Quarter, it's all tied up at 21. Taylor has 8, Curry 7. The Hornets are led by West's 7 and Claxton's 6.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

After a layup by Jalen Rose and a Q three, Knicks up 26-21


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

32-25 Knicks with 11:25 left in the second quarter.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

sad if we lose tonight


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now it's 49-44 Knicks with less than 5 minutes left in the second. Jalen Rose has 12 to lead the Knicks followed by Taylor and yes, Jackie Butler with 8 apiece.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

59-57 Knicks at the end of the half. Come on, we have to win this game!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now down 75-73 with 4:43 left in the Third. Still anyone's game.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

87-80 at the end of the third. This is a disgrace.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We suck.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> sad if we lose tonight


wow. am i genius?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Oy.


----------



## club101 (Feb 11, 2006)

Who is JR


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

club101 said:


> Who is JR


JR Smith a sg drafted by Hornets out of high school in Newark


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

wooo newark!


----------

